# *fotd: two looks, one face.. two-faced? heh!



## sassy*girl (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't spend too much time on this cuz I was tired from school and just wanted to try out new shadows (the ones on Side 1), so the application is probably not that great. Plus, I need new brushes anyway. Hah =P Enjoy!

image

Oh by the way, I forgot to mention... I used Vaseline under the eyeshadows as base. And would you look at that, it seems like Side 1 totally ate up my small double-lid compared to Side 2. lol. I think I OD-ed on the pink eyeshadow. Eck! =\

The Mulch e/s is actually my cousin's. Her first MAC e/s ever. She said she's gonna blame me if she gets addicted. Haha.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

very beautyfull!! I love to do both sides of my face different, to test out new looks!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_very beautyfull!! I love to do both sides of my face different, to test out new looks!_

 
Thanks Sanne! I know what you mean, it's quicker and you can compare looks that way =) It especially helps when you bought a lot of eyeshadows in one day =P


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

WAIT! vaseline makes e/s stay??


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2005)

gorgeous! i love them both!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 16, 2005)

very beautiful on you. Thanks


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the way you blend your colors! 

Very Pretty!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_WAIT! vaseline makes e/s stay??_

 
hmm, not necessarily. for me, it just picks up more of the colour. but creasing can happen if you put too much. i just put vaseline on it as an alternative to wetting the brush and the e/s. i wait for it to dry a little, then apply the e/s on top. this is also what i did for the rainbow fotd i did before, since i wanted to make the color more vibrant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







and thanks everyone!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 17, 2005)

gosh, you're so pretty! and I love your make-up, it suits you really well!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 17, 2005)

You are so beautiful!! I cant imagine any makeup looking bad on you. I really love the pink/purple one (my fav colors) but they both look outstanding!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 18, 2005)

you are soo pretty!  all colors look good on you!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Love them both! The blending is fab!


----------



## macmilf (Mar 24, 2005)

*nice!*

nice eyeshadows! they are good selections for your skin tone, really pretty


----------



## alt629 (Mar 26, 2005)

like 'em both!  although i'm a bit partial to "side 1."


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (May 18, 2005)

you are gorgeous. I cant decide which look i like better. Keep posting your lovely FOTD. =)


----------



## JoJo (May 18, 2005)

wow..you have beautiful eyes! and fabulous complexion!! 
totally gorgeous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------

